

Ask HN: Instapaper for audio? - ajcronk

Has anyone seen something like Instapaper for audio?  As a DJ, I'm always listening to new music and mixes from a range of sources.  Direct mp3 link, Soundcloud, YouTube, 8tracks, mixcloud, etc.<p>I'd love to click 'Listen later' and build an audio queue that I could stream to my mobile (which is key).<p>The closest thing I could find was huffduffer.com, but that is not what I'm looking for.  Do I just have to build the thing?
======
systemtrigger
Good idea. I agree it would be nice not having to download audio files (a la
Huffduffer) since mobile devices have limited storage capacity. I know of no
service that streams personalized queues of video either.

~~~
systemtrigger
Another audio service I'd like to see: human powered text-to-speech...that
scales.

Quick mockup: <http://audiothink.com>

Concept: User provides prose and a narrator reads it. User pays based on the
number of words. Narrator posts audio files to user's private podcast. User
subscribes to podcast or dials a (Twilio-powered) phone line. Service uses
Mechanical Turk workers to do the narrating. But that introduces hard quality
control issues. How does one automate the outsourcing of...art? I thought
maybe if I set up a good qualification and reward system the service could
have quality safeguards - but that's hardly a solid foundation on which to
devote months of hacking. So that's where I stopped.

